# Game remakes you would like



## ruffneck23 (Mar 5, 2020)

Dino Crisis 1,2,3 - In a resi 4 style

Dead space 1,2, and 3 , same as

GTA London in GTA 3,4,5 style

for starters


----------



## souljacker (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm really hoping that GTA6 will be based in London.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 5, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> Dino Crisis 1,2,3 - In a resi 4 stylee
> 
> Dead space 1,2, and 3 , same as
> 
> ...



Defo Dead Space 1, it would look great. I purchased all 3 again pre-owned recently as had a hankering to play through them again. Don't think a re-master will happen anytime soon though.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 5, 2020)

Shadowman


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 5, 2020)

Hogs of War!


----------



## salem (Mar 5, 2020)

I haven't played games for a while but loved 'The Getaway' which was kind of a more linear version of GTA but set in a very realistic London (they actually recalled the game as there was a bit where you had to steal a BT van). Would love to see an updated version


----------



## blairsh (Mar 5, 2020)

Some kind of Perfect Dark/Turok mash up multiplayer


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 5, 2020)

Red dead redepemtion in Red dead 2 engine


come on rock star  the map is already in the game





on another note quite happy to see someone is remaking system shock 1 & 2 in the unreal engine


----------



## blairsh (Mar 5, 2020)

Worms world party


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 5, 2020)

salem said:


> I haven't played games for a while but loved 'The Getaway' which was kind of a more linear version of GTA but set in a very realistic London (they actually recalled the game as there was a bit where you had to steal a BT van). Would love to see an updated version



From what I remember that was a great game. I liked the way the cars felt slightly realistic in handling, but I was around 14 and had never driven so I'm uncertain on that. 

If I remember rightly they put a ridiculous amount of effort into remodeling London.


----------



## Jennastan (Mar 5, 2020)

I'd like to see a new Evil Dead game


----------



## salem (Mar 5, 2020)

Yup probably about the same age myself. It would be interesting to see how it's aged. It had shop fronts and the like. The cars were very accurate, police vectras and stuff. The acting was a bit cheesy at time but lots of really nice touches in it.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 5, 2020)

The first 2 Thief games.


----------



## salem (Mar 5, 2020)

salem said:


> It would be interesting to see how it's aged. It had shop fronts and the like.




Not that well according to one of the first pics on Google images!


----------



## Chemical needs (Mar 5, 2020)

Syndicate? Maybe?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 5, 2020)

Black and White


----------



## souljacker (Mar 5, 2020)

Chemical needs said:


> Syndicate? Maybe?



An open world version of that could actually work. Take your 4 man stimmed up squad around an open world city doing assassination jobs (and occasionally rounding up 50 civilians and Gauss Gunning them obv.).


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 5, 2020)

salem said:


> View attachment 200730
> 
> Not that well according to one of the first pics on Google images!



Yeah I was a bit shocked when I looked, but the Rover 75 looked alright. Always remember that car as a local security guard who used to chase us off private playing fields used to drive it. (Imagine if your job was chasing kids playing football off of a massive area of grass.)


----------



## mauvais (Mar 5, 2020)

salem said:


> View attachment 200730
> 
> Not that well according to one of the first pics on Google images!


That looks dreadful although props for having an Alfa in it.


----------



## tommers (Mar 5, 2020)

salem said:


> I haven't played games for a while but loved 'The Getaway' which was kind of a more linear version of GTA but set in a very realistic London (they actually recalled the game as there was a bit where you had to steal a BT van). Would love to see an updated version



You maggot.


----------



## tommers (Mar 5, 2020)

Chemical needs said:


> Syndicate? Maybe?



Satellite reign. Satellite Reign - Wikipedia


----------



## tommers (Mar 5, 2020)

Uridium
Paradroid.


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 5, 2020)

That's aged a bit better?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 6, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> The first 2 Thief games.


I bloody loved those games!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 6, 2020)

tommers said:


> Satellite reign. Satellite Reign - Wikipedia



Ok but not that good, it’s really fucking linear.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 6, 2020)

just thought of another couple :

Syphon Filter

Unreal 1 

Silent Hill


----------



## 8ball (Mar 6, 2020)

Freespace 2 with all the modern trimmings.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 6, 2020)

tommers said:


> Uridium
> Paradroid.



I think they did a Paradroid for mobile phones not too long ago.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 6, 2020)

8ball said:


> Freespace 2 with all the modern trimmings.


The did release a remastered version of 1 and 2 a couple of years ago, or at least mods to make it HD


----------



## Kanda (Mar 6, 2020)

Uridium


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 6, 2020)

atic atac & sabre wulf 3d


----------



## tommers (Mar 6, 2020)

8ball said:


> I think they did a Paradroid for mobile phones not too long ago.


Hmmm. Good to know. I'll take a look.

Can't find anything but it looks like iOS only 

I saw some bloke on twitter putting screenshots of his game recently and I messaged him to say that it was Uridium.  He said it was a "tribute"


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 6, 2020)

Chemical needs said:


> Syndicate? Maybe?





souljacker said:


> An open world version of that could actually work. Take your 4 man stimmed up squad around an open world city doing assassination jobs (and occasionally rounding up 50 civilians and Gauss Gunning them obv.).



I actually preferred Syndicate Wars because it was darker and more like a futuristic dystopia. Would love if that got a remake.


----------



## Jay Park (Mar 6, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> Dino Crisis 1,2,3 - In a resi 4 style
> 
> Dead space 1,2, and 3 , same as
> 
> ...



guns being readily available not quite believable and streets too narrow for racing.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Mar 6, 2020)

Populous.

Played the Atari ST version so much against my mate on his ST via a RS232 cable that we nearly failed college.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Mar 6, 2020)

souljacker said:


> I'm really hoping that GTA6 will be based in London.




Currently playing gta5 and my God I've been thinking about the exact same thing for days. 


Final fantasy 7 is being released so that's another off my wish list... 


You know, I'd really like a remake of Bishi Bashi Special. Excellent for a weed session. Button crunchers need to make a comeback. 

But please, for the love of God REMAKE CARMAGEDDON!


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Mar 6, 2020)

No shit... Not carmageddon! I made a mistake and I always got those two games confused... 

What I ment was "TWISTED METAL". 

If I were a dude I'd have a perma-hard on for that game.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2020)

On line bomber man.
Online parapa / um jamma lammy rap/ rock battle.


----------



## Chz (Mar 7, 2020)

Speaking of remakes...

I tried Black Mesa today, the complete, ground-up remake of Half Life. They spent 8+ years on this, on the PC the whole time, and they can't get the key bindings to work correctly.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 9, 2020)

blairsh said:


> Worms world party











						We're getting a new Worms game this year
					

The turn-based strategy game will be back in some form later this year




					www.gamesradar.com


----------

